# Sounds Records "Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds" (Sounds EP 501, 1962), "Music for Monsters"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Sounds Records "Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds" (Sounds EP 501, 1962), "Music for Monsters"*

*
Sounds Records "Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds" (Sounds EP 501, 1962), "Music for Monsters" (Sounds EP 503, 1962), "Spooky Sounds" (Sounds 1205, 1962)


I got these records years ago from Scar Stuff HERE. Since his links are still active I will for now send you there. I do have them saved for later just in case.*


----------



## grimgrinningghosts (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, these are awesome. The links worked. Unzipped successfully. I'm going to listen to these the rest of the morning while working from home. Might try the Banshee Love Call on the hubby when he gets home  Seriously GOUL 👻  stuff!


----------



## HouseofSpooks (Oct 9, 2020)

Scar Stuff is our favorite! Years ago he sent us his entire collection on cd, most of them we had on record back during the 70s and 80s. We also added a ton of the sound fx on our Halloween comp "The Spooky, Swingin' Sounds of Creepsville Manor"!


----------

